# Was ist eine Goldelritze?



## AxelU (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

über die __ Goldelritze gibt es 2 verschiedene Angaben und auch Bilder von 2 recht unterschiedlichen Fischen.

1. Cyprinus phoxinus, bis 14 cm Länge
2. Pimephales promelas, bis 7 cm Länge

Was stimmt?

Ich habe Goldelritzen und die sehen eher wie die Bilder zu 1. aus. Also vorne schlank und in der Mitte dick. 2. ist vorne dick und wird nach hinten schlanker. Meine Elritzen sind zwar Fische, die gerne im Schwarm schwimmen aber auch sehr oft ziemlich alleine den Teich nach Futter absuchen.

Axel


----------



## canis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

halle axel

wahrscheinlich wirst du "normale" elritzen im teich haben, nicht goldelritzen 

der name der ersten art, _Cyprinus phoxinus_, ist meines wissens noch der alte name. heute heisst diese art _Phoxinus phoxinus_. _Cyprinus_ leitet sich von Cyprinidae ab, dem familiennamen der karpfenfische (wo die __ elritze dazu gehört). allerdings wird die elritze heute wohl nicht mehr in die selbe gattung wie die eigentlichen karpfen gesetzt, weshalb der name _Cyprinus_ nicht mehr verwendet wird, sondern ein eigener gattungsname existiert (_Phoxinus_). 

aber ob _Cyprinus phoxinus_ oder _Phoxinus phoxinus_, es handelt sich hierbei einfach um die gewöhnliche einhemische elritze. also nichts mit goldelritze! 

die zweite art, _Pimephales promelas_, ist die in nordamerika verbreitete elritze. es gibt verschiedene farbvarianten davon, die goldene ist die in der teichhaltung und der aquaristik weit verbreitete goldelritze. auch diese art gehört in die familie der karpfen (Cyprinidae). 

ich hoffe, dir geholfen zu haben. 

LG
David


----------



## AxelU (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

Hallo David,

bemerkenswerte Ausführung!!
Danke.

Aber meine Goldelritze ist schon golden und nicht grau/braun, wie die normale Wildelritze. Dan müsste also das eine Zuchtform der Wildelritze sein.

Axel


----------



## canis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> Dan müsste also das eine Zuchtform der Wildelritze sein.



ja, aber der amerikanischen wildelritze! von den europäischen elritzen gibt es meines wissens keine solchen farbvariationen. 

ich meinte nur, dass die europäischen elritzen hast, weil aufgrund deiner beschreibung das eher gepasst hat. aber auch die wildform der amerikanischen elritzen hat nicht so einen bulligen kopf, sondern sieht der europäsichen __ elritze ähnlich. 

am besten gibts die lateinischen namen in anführungs- und schlusszeichen einmal in die google-bildersuche ein, dann siehst du die varianten. 

und mach doch bei gelegenheit einmal ein bild deiner fische und stell es hier ein 

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

Hi David,

xantische Formen gibt es bei so gut wie allen heimischen Cyriniden die als Teichfische oder Aquarienfische im Handel sind, auch von der heimischen __ Elritze . 
Pimephales ist übrigens keine nordamerikanische "Elritze", sie heißt deutsch korrekt Dickkopf-Kärpfling. Dieser Fisch ist erst vor wenigen Jahren in Europa aufgetaucht, alle Goldelritzen die vor 2000 als solche verkauft wurden sind auch echte, deren Nachkommen folglicherweise ebenfalls 

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

hallo frank



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> xantische Formen gibt es bei so gut wie allen heimischen Cyriniden die als Teichfische oder Aquarienfische im Handel sind, auch von der heimischen __ Elritze .



kann schon sein, dass es von unserer heimischen elritze auch andere formen gibt. wie du sagst, gibts das bei vielen fischen (nicht nur cypriniden). bei der elritze war mir bisher einfach nichts bekannt. 



			
				Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Pimephales ist übrigens keine nordamerikanische "Elritze", sie heißt deutsch korrekt Dickkopf-Kärpfling. Dieser Fisch ist erst vor wenigen Jahren in Europa aufgetaucht, alle Goldelritzen die vor 2000 als solche verkauft wurden sind auch echte, deren Nachkommen folglicherweise ebenfalls



"elritze" ist sowieso nur der deutsche kunstbegriff. die richtigen artnamen sind immer lateinisch und daher kann man nur sagen, dass die beiden arten nicht in die selbe gattung gehören und natürlich nicht die gleiche art sind. 

Pimephales gibt es wild vorkomment nur in nordamerika, ist bei uns also nicht einheimisch. vielleicht gibts inzwischen verwilderte populationen, das schliesse ich nicht aus. aber einheimsich sind sie bestimmt nicht. 

was aber alles als goldelritze verkauft wird, kann ich nicht sagen. ich kenne mich nicht so damit aus, was in unseren aquarienläden alles zu haben ist. ich habe mich hier v.a. auf die bestimmung der einzelnen arten konzentriert. 

LG
David


----------



## axel (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine Goldelritze?*

Guten Abend !

Bei mir dürfen die Fische bevor sie in meinem "großen" Teich verschwinden zum Fototermin antreten  
Hier sind mal die Goldritzen zu sehen


Foto 

Die haben sich gut eingelebt und sind auch im flachen Wasser zu sehen .
Liebe Grüße ,

axel


----------



## AxelU (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

Hallo,

ich habe den Verkäufer angemailt, welche "Goldelritze" er mir denn nun verkauft hat.

Hier die Antwort:
---------------
Es handelt sich um die sogen. "amerik. __ Elritze", die allerdings in Europa schon seit langer, langer Zeit auch in Naturgewässern vorkommt.
---------------

Das wäre dann wohl Pimephales promelas, also doch der Dickkopf-Kärpfling. Um die genau zu sehen, müsste ich mal einen raus fangen und in eine Glasschale oder so tun. Dazu bin ich aber nicht nuegierig genug. Die Fische sollen Ihre Ruhe im Teich haben, egal ob deutsche oder amerikanische Tierchen.

Axel


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

Hallo Axel,

also dann diese hier? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=848

Falls irgendwer noch Ergänzungen/Korrekturen zum beschreibenden Text hat... immer her damit!


----------



## canis (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist eine  Goldelritze?*

hallo axel

ich habe nocht etwa gegoogelt zum wildvorkommen in europa der amerikanischen __ elritze (_Pimephales promelas_). es stimmt tatsächlich, dass diese in manchen gewässern vorkommt. allerdings längst nicht in allen! und auch noch nicht seit langer zeit... über die genaue verbreitung kann ich jedoch nichts konkretes sagen. 

auf jeden fall dürfen diese sicher nicht freigesetzt werden. 

LG
David


----------

